# General Surgeon Billing for a uterine laceration repair during gyn surgery



## nailszr5 (Nov 8, 2016)

Surgeon A performed gyn surgery on her patient. The uterus was perforated during surgery and General Surgeon B performed the repair. Can I bill for the general surgeon's repair and if so what CPT code would apply?


----------



## cgaston (Nov 9, 2016)

Are both surgeons in the same group billing under the same TIN? I would not bill for the repair if they are, since someone in the group caused the injury.


----------



## nailszr5 (Nov 9, 2016)

*Co-surgeons*

The surgerons are in different practices...One is OB/GYN and the other is a GEN surgeon. The general surgeon is the one who performed the uterine laceration repair.


----------



## cgaston (Nov 9, 2016)

The General Surgeon should be able to bill for his/her work. As for a code, I suggest 58520.


----------



## nailszr5 (Nov 9, 2016)

*general surgeon billing*

Thank You for your input. I thought I could bill and that is exactly the CPT code I was looking at.


----------

